

If you applied to YC this cycle, please put your email address in your profile - pg

Tonight we're going to email everyone who applied for summer 2011.  We use the email address in the email field of the HN account used to apply.  So if you applied, please check that you have a working email address (not foobar AT gmail.com) in the email field of your profile.<p>(That field is not publicly visible, as you can see if you try logging out and looking at your profile.)
======
rottencupcakes
If you want to live chat about applications and acceptances with prior YC
founders and other applicants, you can do so in the Convore (a YC W2011
company)

<https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/>

~~~
pg
I'm there intermittently answering questions.

------
abtinf
You can also chat about applications over at the wompt chat room - we've been
going strong all night!

<http://wompt.com/chat/yc>

~~~
619Cloud
I prefer this chat interface over convore.

~~~
kingsidharth
At least it's readable. Convore hurts my eyes =/

------
chrismanfrank
They will send all the emails at once "something this evening CA time".

source: [https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/high-school-students-that-
ap...](https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/high-school-students-that-applied/)

~~~
gumbo
i Guess i need to go home and have some sleep (already 9pm). Can't stay there
waiting for that email. I guess, i'll wake up in the night to work on the
product: a way to say to myself, getting the interview is not the end,
finishing those damn map-reduce jobs is :-)

------
astrofinch
Has the idea of adding a field to the application itself for a founder's email
address already been discussed?

~~~
issa
I think this way it is an application test in its own right. (double checking
my own account before hitting 'reply')

~~~
astrofinch
Only obsessive HN readers who see PG's post will get funded? :P

~~~
arvinjoar
They do tell applicants to check HN daily in the instructions.

~~~
astrofinch
Fair enough.

------
kirillzubovsky
My co-founder (@peterkchen) and I ended up building a private prototype over
the last two weeks, in case we get an interview, but after working on it all
last night and crafting a bunch of cool new ideas, I am pretty confident that
we are going full speed forward either way. Being with YC would just help to
be make the product even better. Alright, we'll know soon enough where the
road goes. Good luck folks!

------
bmelton
Better -- just put your email address in your 'about' section as well. If not,
you are probably missing out on contact from other HNers.

~~~
hoag
Agreed. In fact, I just list all my most important contact info: LinkedIn,
email, twitter, even Quora and our startup's FB page.

------
cdr
pg: Can you add a note to the profile settings page that the email field isn't
publicly visible? This still confuses people all the time.

~~~
pg
There is a message that says that if the email field is empty.

~~~
cdr
I kind of suspect people fill the field in and then forget about that, though.

------
prayag
The letters have started coming in. Good luck to everyone. :)

------
lien
Hi, I just realized there's a question to our application that I didn't see
until now. I just responded to it and also emailed Harj. Thanks lien

------
nkassis
It would be cool to have an in HN messaging system. I know it's a lot to ask
:) Just a proposal.

~~~
IsaacL
I believe there's a secret messaging system only available to founders
accepted by YC.

~~~
anateus
there's also a pool on the roof

------
DarrenLyman
Thanks for the follow up post pg, we are looking forward to hearing from you!

------
josselind
i still didn't get the email...anyone same ?

------
deosaa7
ah, slightly nervous that pg & co. have had no questions regarding us. ah well
- the anticipation builds.

------
gihan
Gihan@MIT.edu

~~~
mdg
I have a feeling this guy will make it

~~~
rosenjon
even at MIT.....

